# Fever



## csantana (Mar 12, 2005)

I think Jinx has a fever. He is not his usual self and when I put him on my lap my leg gets really hot. How can you tell if he does have a fever and what can I give him for the fever?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

he prob doesnt have a fever if he is acting normal...their body temp is higher than ours so it will feel warm...u could take his temp and see if u r concerned


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby was sitting on my lap yesterday for quite some time and my legs also got quite hot, he is fine, it's like Jaimie said they are warmer than we are and if he is acting normal I wouldn't worry


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I came across this online, its information for taking your dogs temp with an ear thermometer (probably easier to do by yourself than the other way):

"The normal ear temperature in dogs is between 100.0 degrees and 103.0 degrees Fahrenheit (37.8 degrees and 39.4 degrees Celsius). The ear thermometer works by measuring infrared heat waves that come from the ear drum area. The ear drum is considered to be a good indicator of body temperature as it measures brain blood temperature."


I hope this helps. If your Malt continues to act unusually you might call your vet even though its Sunday, sometimes the answering machine will give you your vets cell phone number. Hope all is well really soon.


----------



## csantana (Mar 12, 2005)

> I think Jinx has a fever. He is not his usual self and when I put him on my lap my leg gets really hot. How can you tell if he does have a fever and what can I give him for the fever?[/B]


Thank you guys. I love him soooo much that I panic for any little thing. He is my life. Thanks.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I found some more stuff:



FIRST AID AND EMERGENCY CARE
By Roger W. Gfeller, DVM, DipACVECC, Michael W. Thomas, DVM, and Isaac Mayo
Authors 



Fever

Fever is the elevation of body temperature in response to infection or inflammation (Also see hypothermia). 

What to Do

Take and record the rectal temperature. If it is above 103 degrees, you should call your veterinarian. Temperature elevations above 106 degrees are life threatening and demand immediate attention. 
If the animal's temperature is over 105 degrees, mix one half water and one half rubbing alcohol. Sponge this on the pet and direct a fan on the moistened area. 
Apply a cool pack or a alcohol and water compress to the top of the head to help protect the brain. 
Encourage (but do not force) your pet to drink small, frequent quantities of water. 

What NOT to Do
Be careful not to overtreat! Discontinue cooling once the rectal temperature reaches 103 degrees. 
Do not give aspirin or other drugs. Many of these drugs are poisonous to pets. 
When a pet is lethargic, depressed, shivering a lot, or there is any other reason to suspect that he is not well (not eating, or is vomiting, coughing, has a running nose), you should suspect fever. The only way to confirm this is to take the animal's temperature using a medical thermometer. Detailed information on taking rectal temperature can be found in the in the temperature sectionof the Physical Exam Checklist.

Date Published: 12/31/1994
Date Revised: 01/14/2005


I hope everythings fine now and you dont need any of this


----------

